# Water level sensor calibration procedure



## Troggy53 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all
Has anyone got a copy they can email me of the official procedure to setup the water level sensors in my 2015 Bailey 740?

I think it's not so technical as to require a dealer to do it. 

Many thanks. 

Paul.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

hi troggy,
off the baile face book page,
Misty


----------



## Troggy53 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Misty
Thanks for the info. ccasion5:
I shall have a look at their FB pages if something this useful is posted there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Never knew about that.... I wonder if similar setting calibration can be found on other manufacturers e.g. Swift as they are notoriously unreliable.....

Dave


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Troggy,
did it work?
i have found out, that bailey set them so when there is 20% water left its registered as empty, apparently to stop the pump running dry??????
did you have the same problem as us, when you filled the tank it emptied to 80%?
Found out why, the yts guy who fitted our tank didn't check the other screw cap that you can't see had the drain/vent pipe sticking in the tank about 2 inches so when it was full it syphoned water out, dick heads,
so they don't check obviously.
looking at the photo the top screw cap is the one you see, which now has the vent pipe, and the other one should not have the pipe on, 
Misty


----------



## Apperley (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello Mistycat - could you explain a little more please. My new 745 would cut off the water after about 10 seconds of opening a sink tap or the shower and the display showed no water. The reason for this was there was no breather pipe on the water tank cap that is visible below the floor inspection cap. The dealer put one in (a nicely made retrofit) under warranty after I took it back. 

I met Bailey at the motorhome show last October at the NEC and mentioned this (as well as other issues I have had). The chap from Bailey said they had experienced problems with failing to fit the correct cap, i.e. one with the brother pipe. My wife asked hime why they had not had a recall! but he did not really answer this point.

My question to you is, I did not know I had a second cap on the fresh water tank, if so where is it and how can I check it?

Thanks


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Apperley,
i have marked the tank photo to roughly what we see when opening the hatch,
the tank is the right way up now,
i had to get the misses to feel for it (ohh matron) through the open screw cap,
as we had the pipe on both i just tie wrapped the other one by pump,
still a bit of a pain to do but now we have a full tank to play with,
i still think that the tube for the level sensor needs a mod on it, i read a thread some where will try and find it and post a link after,
i will be coping his mod for an overflow, better one, and am modding the fresh tang to install a tap like most vans have, pita to keep having to lift carpet, open hatch put you hand in the water to pull the plug, don't pull the chain, dont ask how i know!!!!!
hope it helps
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

found it already,
https://baileyapproach.wordpress.com/


----------



## Apperley (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Mistycat - I'll check mine.
I've now posted the Bailey recalibration instructions. See page 4.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Where's that from?


----------



## Troggy53 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi All
I'm back now catching up after a little over a week in northern France having our first "EU" shakedown trip. Had to return this week due to medical appointment. 
Anyway, not had chance to look at the water sensors but I have have just skim read the horror story blog and will reveal it to my other half who was (with me) impressed with the two Baileys we hired in 2014. I'm not sure just how badly my unit is affected with these problems. I have some of them but will be looking at all of the other points carefully.

I've got some time now before our next trip so will spend that on careful examination and rectification.

PS. the cold floor problem, especially in cold/windy weather I traced to various sources. One is the gap under the sink cupboard now closed of with a piece of floor covering, the floor vent in the side wall of the bed base, the floor vent near the rearmost side wall of the nearside bench seat and, affecting the lounge area, the gaps in the ill-fitting floor covering joints behind and to the outside of the driver's and passenger's seat bases. For winter time these were all closed off with shaped, stiff foam or soft foam but most probably will be removed in warmer times to aid ventilation.
I would post photos but the MH is now in its storage a few miles away.


----------



## digit55 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks very useful although the tanks fitted to a 2013 approach 740 SE are different .
they have an overflow pipe fitted.
the diagram for testing level sensors is very much appreciated


----------

